# NEPOPO puppy videos where are they?



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

The IPO thread about no corrections got me thinking Anyone got any vids to share?


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Type Bart Bellon into the youtube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GxzTRfVgFJ0


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Matt, is there a video of the dog working without the toy, ecollar, stick , etcetera? Or is the completed product?


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Well and truly aware of bart bellon but after puppy videos in "nepopo"


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Awesome, he developed it and trademarked it so really there should be some I should imagine.
As a side note I won't bother next time.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Matt think you took that the wrong way....

I been on the board a fair while and bart bellon comes up a lot and if you look at the link you posted there was no puppy videos! I was hoping people had a favourite few videos or something?

And yes you think there would be some.....................


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool, how weird there isn't. I have seen a vid of that particular dog as a puppy but a little girl is training it. Looks like normal P+ lureing and shit.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I think lots of people use the method (without using the method).

I use it quite often, but just don't call it NEPOPO, Because I never went to a seminar to learn Barts EXACT Methods.

There are lots of puppy ecollar vids out there, I am betting a good portion of them are using the same concept, of -++, if one cares to research some.


----------

